# Slot cutting bit for luan plywood



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a slot cutting bit for luan underlayment plywood (i believe it is 1/8 inch thick or so)that will not be too wide. I want to make some small panel door frames with pocket screws and then slot them for the luan panels but my slot cutters make too wide a slot and the panel fit is sloppy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set

========



ccmnova said:


> Can anyone recommend a slot cutting bit for luan underlayment plywood (i believe it is 1/8 inch thick or so)that will not be too wide. I want to make some small panel door frames with pocket screws and then slot them for the luan panels but my slot cutters make too wide a slot and the panel fit is sloppy.


----------

